# Two Year Old Boy Question (intimate parts)



## loopylou86

My son has been screaming when it comes to changing his nappy and keeps holding his willy saying it hurts. I have tried to have a look and saw no redness or soreness but it's pretty difficult to check when he stops me from checking. I have taken him to the doctor and they can't see anything wrong although once again he won't let people look properly and we can't get a urine sample as he refuses to use a potty. 

I was wondering if anyone had been through anything similar as I hate seeing him like this. 

Thanks


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Will he let you clean it? (as in pull it back and clean it) I was told not to do this and lots of dirt and wee built up under the foreskin and caused my lo lot of pain and he had to go on antibiotics to sort it out. He told us it hurt for a few weeks but we couldn't see anything wrong then one day it turned really swollen and we took he straight to the drs and got it sorted. Good luck!


----------



## TatorMom

Even though both of my boys were circumcised, if the skin isn't pulled back it will start to fuse to the head of the penis. Thankfully that was when they were about a year old and we caught it. It can start to get build up around the head of the penis too. Rarely boys can get UTI's, so if it continues to bother him I would see a pediatric urologist, just to make sure everything is okay. Our oldest did NOT like to have his privates wiped when he was still wearing diapers. It did almost seem like it hurt him. DS2 always laughed when we'd wipe him during diaper changes, and insist on touching and playing with it, so we had to hold his hands to make sure he didn't smear poo everywhere. I assume with it being a very sensitive area, that any wiping, cleaning, etc. feels different to each child.


----------



## Gingerspice

if you run water in a bath and then stand a little boy in the water they will then wee so have a pot ready to catch. This is what a dr once advised me when trying to get a sample


----------



## loopylou86

He used to love nappy changes and I could always clean the area but now he won't let me touch anything. I have tried catching wee when he goes in the bath but again he tells me no and screams. I don't know what else to do :cry:


----------



## kmumtobe

I had to get a urine sample from my son recently, I just asked the receptionist at the docs for a pad kit for babies, you put a pad in their nappy that u can syringe the wee from into the bottle, it's how they did it at the hospital for him :thumbup:


----------



## moomoo

I didn't realise they were meant to have pulled it back by one!!! DS has never even to this day?? :(


----------



## msp_teen

My son did the same thing a couple of months ago, I think its just a phase at that time. Nothing was wrong with his boy parts, we had him checked and all. I just think he doesn't like people touching down there so much anymore. My son is sensitive about his little pee pee...haha! He was also circumcised, but I don't think that has anything to do with it, doctor says everything's fine!


----------



## TatorMom

I would say it's normal. Keep in mind all toddlers and preschoolers are a bit strange in some ways. There's no explaining them. As long as he gets cleaned then that's all that matters. He may just want to do it himself. Both of my boys preferred to wipe their own bottoms by about 11-12mos. As long as their wasn't any poo I was good with it. Hey less work for mommy and I figured it was fostering some independence. It is frustrating when they're too young to really communicate about things like this. Don't worry though. When he hits about 2ish he'll be happy to scream "I DO it MYSELF!". Both of ours take showers by themselves even. I just check the water temp and make sure they get all stinky parts well and get rinsed off. Then just stand outside of the shower while they finish and play with their bath(shower) crayons.


----------



## aimee-lou

I've always been told NOT to touch/pull back the foreskin as it's meant to be fused until later life and the boy needs to do it for himself as otherwise you will hurt or damage it. 

Earl has had a little infection before and plenty of sudacrem (yes ok I did have to force him to have it on a couple of times) and sitz style baths twice a day cleared it up. Nappy off time can help too as air is a great healer.


----------



## _Vicky_

moomoo said:


> I didn't realise they were meant to have pulled it back by one!!! DS has never even to this day?? :(

DONT pull the foreskin back it will hurt!!! The foreskin is attached to the head of the penis until they are around four (I think) and before this time you don't need to mess with it at all xx


----------



## _Vicky_

Sorry it can be younger but still no need to do it see here 

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/phimosis/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## TatorMom

_Vicky_ said:


> Sorry it can be younger but still no need to do it see here
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/phimosis/Pages/Introduction.aspx

There is a certain amount of skin that's not retractable and obviously it should NEVER be pulled on, but it's important to gently wash to prevent infection and to just pull it back as far at it will NATURALLY go. Our oldest did have a portion of skin that actually fused to the scar line, which hadn't been fused before and it caused him a lot of pain and discomfort. As infants their penis will engorge and become erect, which is "practice" as we like to tell parents. The fused portion of skin would pull, which obviously caused pain. He had to have a minor surgical procedure at Children's to correct it. We do "looser" circumcisions than we used to, so as not to take all of the foreskin. The wound created by this can cause the excess foreskin to fuse to it, as the body tries to heal itself. As long as it doesn't re-adhear to the scar line it's not an issue and the adheasion(s) will correct them self as they get older. If the skin isn't pulled back to some degree and adheres it can cause "skin bridges", which is a complication of circumcisions and will not correct itself. It's just something to be aware of. It's not something I knew about until I started helping to do circumcisions.


----------



## cutie4evr01

TatorMom said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> Sorry it can be younger but still no need to do it see here
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/phimosis/Pages/Introduction.aspx
> 
> There is a certain amount of skin that's not retractable and obviously it should NEVER be pulled on, but it's important to gently wash to prevent infection and to just pull it back as far at it will NATURALLY go. Our oldest did have a portion of skin that actually fused to the scar line, which hadn't been fused before and it caused him a lot of pain and discomfort. As infants their penis will engorge and become erect, which is "practice" as we like to tell parents. The fused portion of skin would pull, which obviously caused pain. He had to have a minor surgical procedure at Children's to correct it. We do "looser" circumcisions than we used to, so as not to take all of the foreskin. The wound created by this can cause the excess foreskin to fuse to it, as the body tries to heal itself. As long as it doesn't re-adhear to the scar line it's not an issue and the adheasion(s) will correct them self as they get older. If the skin isn't pulled back to some degree and adheres it can cause "skin bridges", which is a complication of circumcisions and will not correct itself. It's just something to be aware of. It's not something I knew about until I started helping to do circumcisions.Click to expand...

This may be true for circumcised babies, but I'm pretty sure for uncircumcised babies (as most in the UK are), you are not supposed to pull back the foreskin at all.


----------



## angel2010

Could he have a uti? I hope you get it figured out. It stinks when you feel so helpless:(


----------



## TatorMom

cutie4evr01 said:


> TatorMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> Sorry it can be younger but still no need to do it see here
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/phimosis/Pages/Introduction.aspx
> 
> There is a certain amount of skin that's not retractable and obviously it should NEVER be pulled on, but it's important to gently wash to prevent infection and to just pull it back as far at it will NATURALLY go. Our oldest did have a portion of skin that actually fused to the scar line, which hadn't been fused before and it caused him a lot of pain and discomfort. As infants their penis will engorge and become erect, which is "practice" as we like to tell parents. The fused portion of skin would pull, which obviously caused pain. He had to have a minor surgical procedure at Children's to correct it. We do "looser" circumcisions than we used to, so as not to take all of the foreskin. The wound created by this can cause the excess foreskin to fuse to it, as the body tries to heal itself. As long as it doesn't re-adhear to the scar line it's not an issue and the adheasion(s) will correct them self as they get older. If the skin isn't pulled back to some degree and adheres it can cause "skin bridges", which is a complication of circumcisions and will not correct itself. It's just something to be aware of. It's not something I knew about until I started helping to do circumcisions.Click to expand...
> 
> This may be true for circumcised babies, but I'm pretty sure for uncircumcised babies (as most in the UK are), you are not supposed to pull back the foreskin at all.Click to expand...

It was in reference to my original post where I mentioned circumcision. You obviously should not have any re-healing if the infant hasn't been circumsized. In the U.S it's done for cultural and cosmetic reasons. Generally we recommend that they look like dad does, if you know what I mean. It's a personal choice. There's really no medical indication for getting it done. It was in response to the OP, since she didn't mention if her son had had one and he seemed to be uncomfortable in his private area.


----------



## loopylou86

Thanks all x


----------



## moomoo

_Vicky_ said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> I didn't realise they were meant to have pulled it back by one!!! DS has never even to this day?? :(
> 
> DONT pull the foreskin back it will hurt!!! The foreskin is attached to the head of the penis until they are around four (I think) and before this time you don't need to mess with it at all xxClick to expand...

Phew! Thanks for that lovely. X


----------



## _Vicky_

I found this and thought it a good one to share https://m.whattoexpect.com/toddler/grooming/toddler-penis-care


----------

